# Planted



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Got 5 Celebrity tomatoes and 2 Grape tomatoes in the ground yesterday. Weather might get in lower 40's next Sat but I can cover them. Think we will have early spring


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

You wont need to cover them unless we have a freeze coming and that doesnt look to likely at this point. Spring is here and is early for sure. The pecan trees are budding and the fig trees are putting on leaves now. I hope to get my maters in the ground this weekend.


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

THey will be fine, remember to plant those maters deep. Bury most of the stem.....


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

Mine have been in since Valentine's Day. I already have a couple of blooms. I took a risk knowing that I would have enough time to plant more if a freeze would've gotten to em. Looks as if the weather will be ok and Spring is here.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Gonna be in the thirty's tonight. Think I'll wait awhile.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Covered them with Clorox Bottles. Got to 39 this morning but no frost. Lucky


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

Had light frost here in Alvin. I tried to get my beds ready but, soil is still a little wet. Clumps clay, lol dried out pretty good today I should finish beds this week.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Where are you located at Juan??? I'm in Colorado County & it was 39.2 here at 0616 this morning... Suppose to be ~ 43 tonight.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Got most of it in yesterday. I still have 4 or 5 rows left to play with.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Cuero


----------



## jeffro390 (Nov 13, 2009)

i started planting my maters on Feb 1 and planted another 3 plants per week until this weekend. i got tired of the early summers killing them. i started doing something different last year and it helps out a lot. i take a post hole digger and go down about 1' and plant it and then put a milk jug on top and the top of the mater is still 4" below grade. You run a drip line in side of the milk jug and turn it on every couple of days. i had a pretty good yield until i got the yellow leaf disease. i bought a couple of Celebrity's b/c they taste the best, but they are more susceptible to yellow leaf disease. They majority are Tycoon's, BHN444, and a couple cherry's hybrids hopefully they will do better. 

i live in Austin and have had a couple of freezes since they were planted


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

I put nine tomato plants in the ground on Sunday. Now we wait. Also tried the potatoes in a trash bag thing. They've already grown a good 8" and I added dirt to the bags on Sunday. Need to set out some cucumbers and squash soon. Just wish I had room for a bigger garden!


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

I picked up 9 tomitillo plants at Houston Garden Center. I love those things and they are easy to grow. Finding the plants every year has been the hard part.


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

Sugar Snaps are so heavy they are falling over! Lettuce is going a crazy as well as onions and swiss chard. Good start down here in Corpus area. Got some maters in the ground this past week with Artichoke. Goards, strawberrys and squash are still in planters hardening off.


----------

